

How to scale a software development company? - Apane

As a software engineer for 10 years+ I&#x27;m thinking about starting a software company, however, I&#x27;m not quite sure how I would scale it.<p>In other words, In the past I&#x27;ve worked with a designer&#x2F;frontend guy and maybe one other backend guy to complete projects. If I were to start a software development company, how would I scale it?<p>Essentially, I&#x27;d be getting the contracts - I have maybe one or two solid frontend and backend guys. But I can&#x27;t help but think that I&#x27;d be there micromanaging them constantly and as more projects come in, I don&#x27;t know how I would balance it all without becoming overwhelmed.<p>Any suggestions?<p>Thanks!
======
onion2k
Contracting companies don't scale beyond the chargeable time available. It's
that simple. The only way to grow is to employ more staff. Scalable companies
build products that can (essentially) be sold at a zero addition cost to the
company in terms of man hours.

Unfortunately though, for a developer like me at least, product companies need
lots and lots of marketing. I'd much rather write code...

